# To keep or not to keep



## Yaupon Acres (Jul 17, 2008)

I can't decide if I want to keep her to show or not. Any opinions?
Yaupon Acres Luna 4-8-08
Sire: Lost Valley KW Cassanova *S
SS: Gay-Mor’s RA Kingwood ++ *S
SD: Goodwood Dallas Cicada *S

Dam: Alexander Farm BW Sunshine
DS: MCH Twin Creeks BH Bay Watch ++ *S E
DD: Alexander Farm Chantili Lace *D


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

She is a very pretty color and looks to be level with sharp withers. I don't show, but she looks really good to me.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I love her color and markings, but I don't really like her face and she doesn't seem much like a show goat, her overall appearance just doesn't seem all that special, but I could be wrong. I'm not a big shower or anything, maybe someone else can give a different opinion. I think she would make a better pet than show doe, just my opinion. She is cute though!! Do you have any other pics of her???


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

First off that is not a good photo to judge conformation on, so I can't tell much. Her bloodlines are great, and her color is to (I know, I know...) How is her dam's udder?


----------



## Yaupon Acres (Jul 17, 2008)

I really need to set her up and take more pics. This pic is about a month old I think.

Her dam's udder is very good but not perfect. Her dam, Sunshine has finished 2nd a couple of times and 3rd but never won grand champion.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Yeah, it is difficult to evaluate conformation on that picture. I would keep her though for her awesome bloodlines and potential. I love her color though, I'm a sucker for golden goats.  What's wrong w/ her dam's udder, something the sire might possibly have fixed in this cross?


----------

